# Network card not recognized



## BernardoCR (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello my friends,

I have installed FreeBSD 7.4 and when I'm compiling kernel, it just doesn't recognize ix0 interface.

This is the network card: Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI0Express Network Driver

When booting, I get the following message:


```
ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI0Express Network Driver, Version - 1.7.4> port 0xcft device 0.0 on pci2
ix0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
ix0: Hardware Initialization Failedix0: Unable to initialize the hardware
device_attach: ix0 attach returned 5
```

This is my kernel config for PCI NICs:


```
device         de        DEC/Intel DC21x4x (''Tulip'')
device         em        Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
device         igb       Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
device         ixgbe     Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE Ethernet Family
device         ixgb
```

ifconfig, however, seems like this (sorry, I'm connecting through java and can't really copy the text):







Could you please help me?

What I'm missing?

Thank you.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 14, 2012)

If you boot off an 8.2 mfsBSD CD or the 9.0 install CD (use the LiveCD option), is the card detected correctly and initialised?  It may just be the version of the driver in 7.4.


----------



## BernardoCR (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanh you phoenix.

In fact, I decided to install FreeBSD 8.2, and it recognized the network card properly.

Might be a 7.4 issue with my kind of device.

Thanks for your help.


----------

